# It's not all doom and gloom



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*There are some nice peeps out there*

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some other links worth a look:-

http://higherperspectives.com/relationships/

http://higherperspectives.com/science/

http://higherperspectives.com/nature/

http://higherperspectives.com/uplifting/

http://higherperspectives.com/spirituality/

http://higherperspectives.com/art/


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Nice to see its not all bad news


----------

